# BBQ Guru Power Raptor



## joshhubin14 (Apr 3, 2014)

Has anyone every heard of the BBQ Guru Power Raptor? I'm working on a plan for a large homemade electric rig and I think this might be the tool that really completes the picture for me. If anyone has any experience with it or wouldn't mind showing me pictures of their setup I'd really appreciate it!


----------

